# Triton TRC001 questions



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

I purchased a Delta table saw set up that has a torsion base and a router extension built in. It also included a Triton TRC001 router attached to an Incra insert. It looks like it just came out of the box. I can't find a manual for the unit and I'm not sure what the hp rating is. I don't see any way of raising or lowering the router other than taking the plate off and making the adjustment and reinserting the plate. The router seems like a beast that can pretty much cut through anything but it is a pain in the butt to adjust. I have a TRA001 manual and it shows a way to adjust it when mounted. Is the TRC simply not made to be adjusted in the table. Should I just go out and buy another router that will fit in a lift and scrap this one? 

Joe


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's a link to the owner's manual for the TRC001. 
https://www.tritontools.com/Helpers...nstructionManual&size=&name=556754_Manual.pdf

Be sure the spring has been removed from the plunge mechanism per the instructions. You may need to drill a hole in your insert plate for the winding stem to go through. But even if you only adjust from underneath, it should be easy if the spring is removed.

Don't scrap that one. I'll give you $50 for it, sight unseen.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> Here's a link to the owner's manual for the TRC001.
> https://www.tritontools.com/Helpers...nstructionManual&size=&name=556754_Manual.pdf
> 
> Be sure the spring has been removed from the plunge mechanism per the instructions. You may need to drill a hole in your insert plate for the winding stem to go through. But even if you only adjust from underneath, it should be easy if the spring is removed.
> ...


Hi Donkey,

Thanks but that's the link to the TRA001. I've got that manual. Problem is where it shows the winding stem attaches to the router doesn't exist on the TRC. I attached a photo of where the TRA manual says the winder goes, so you can see the problem. I think it's just that this router predated the TRA and doesn't have the hole in the bottom to insert the crank.

Joe


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It took a little searching to realize the TRC 001 was an earlier model. I found info on its use from 2004. One Year Later, Triton Router TRC-001 Review

More info here, addressing some of your issues. OnlineToolReviews.com - Triton TRC001 3.25HP Router Review

Couldn't find an instruction book. Are you sure your TRC actually has an above table crank? Some early 3.25 hp models didn't have this feature. 

You might write to Triton to see if they still have a pdf version of the manual. Send the serial number and model number so they can get the correct version of the manual--if they still have one.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

JoeR3451 said:


> Hi Donkey,
> 
> Thanks but that's the link to the TRA001. I've got that manual. Problem is where it shows the winding stem attaches to the router doesn't exist on the TRC. I attached a photo of where the TRA manual says the winder goes, so you can see the problem. I think it's just that this router predated the TRA and doesn't have the hole in the bottom to insert the crank.
> 
> Joe


OOps, I searched for the TRC and didn't notice that it took me to TRA. Guess that's why it looks so much like my TRA. Still, check to be sure the spring has been removed.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Tom,

Looks like this model didn't have the above the table crank. 

Joe


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice looking set-up, hope you can solve your issue, Joe.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Nice looking set-up, hope you can solve your issue, Joe.


Thanks Paul,

I got a great deal on it but then I moved from a 3 car garage (in which I put a 100 amp sub panel lots of 120 and 240 v lines) to a 2 car garage. :-( It fits but just barely. Especially with mama's suv and my '46 Chevy flatbed. Oh yeah and the Harley. Time to go find a small warehouse to rent, lol. 

Joe


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Time to go find a small warehouse to rent, lol."
-Joe
For the vehicles...


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "Time to go find a small warehouse to rent, lol."
> -Joe
> For the vehicles...


No, I'd rather be in the warehouse with the tools than in the garage where I'm always interrupted with "honey dos" LOL


----------



## TR3451 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Manual for TRC001*

This is one of my pet peeves, oh alright, this really pisses me off - manufactures who stop supporting their products. What does it cost a manufacturer to keep a PDF file of their older product's online. A megabite of space that's all it takes. I'm in the market for a new track saw and this non support for my " older" router just took Triton off my list. I'm sure this sale would have more than paid for the disc space it would require for that pdf. Tim N


----------

